# Baggy or tight, who cares



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Snowboard is the new ski.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Nicely put, never thought of it like that.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

First off, your opinion of skiers is a little off. My wife skis and she isn't an 84 year old Japanese man in neon green and purple. Also, I don't wear those obnoxious sk8er punk fashions that some of the "cooler" kids rock. I tend to laugh at the kids in baggy clothes. Fall off rail, pull up pants, repeat. Maye I don't conform to the anti-conformist snowboarder fashions. :dunno:

Secondly, y-o-u-r-e means you are, y-o-u-r means your.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

i wear nomis pants which are super baggy, when im on the mountain, but girls jeans if im playing around on some street shit we set up. it all depends the tightest jeans you can find are often super warm and keep your legs nice and comfy when its not snowing out. 


and they make me buttery like sexton.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't think the tight pants trend conforms to the style wishes of skiers at all. The tight pants that snowboarders wear are cut like skinny or bootcut jeans. They have a very defined and tailored shape. The pants that skiiers wear don't have any shape at all. 

In a world where skiiers now copy snowboarders in terms of fashion we need to keep pushing the limits of what we think is cool on the hill. I see skiiers these days trying sooo hard to be like snowboarders, wearing baggy snowboarding branded outerwear or buying their Helly Hansen shit two sizes too big and skiing on twin tips. Skiiers don't understand the tight pants movement in snowboarding and I doubt they ever will.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone can wear they own style. We cant really judge other people by what they wear right?

My jacket is pretty regular, But it does look cool with all my gear. 
I wear semi baggy because thats what im confortable in. I dont like tight snow pants.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I think miami from technine has one of the best styles right now. partly because he bucked the gangster trend for technine (maybe this is why he wasent in familia?) and because although he wears tight pants, hes managed to look different then the whole ashbury team.

which i like dont get me wrong, but they all have the almost exact same style.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

my jacket is giant, cause i got it a couple years ago at a 2 for one sale (me and my bro)!!my pants are too small, cuz i've had them for ever. last thing i think about on the mountain is how i look. as long as im warm and dry ill be having a blast, and nothing els matters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks man didnt notice the mistakes


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

No problem. Any chance I have to be a dick, I take it! :laugh:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> No problem. Any chance I have to be a dick, I take it! :laugh:


dickhead:cheeky4:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

It's a non issue. 

Skiers, Snowboarders, were all wearing the same shit.

I think it's more defined by age than what's on your feet.

The tight pants thing. Don't get it. I can see it for gals but not a good thing for guys. The slopes should be a MKFZ (moose knuckle free zone). My boys need room to move. Maybe the tight pantser's haven't dropped yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> No problem. Any chance I have to be a dick, I take it! :laugh:


Its fun shit lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I wear skinny jeans regular, I wear baggy pants for snowboarding. It doesn't matter what the fuck you wear, if I decide one day I feel like wearing tight boarding pants, I'm going to and there's nothing anyone can say or do about it. It's a preference, not a rule. Snowboarding is what you want it to be, people need to stop being haters and accept that not everything is going to be how they want it to be, everyone has their own style. I swear some people have lost every concept of what snowboarding used to be and still is. Individuality. plus a few 3's and 9's over booters here and there haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Who cares? I don't get what the big deal is, tight pants or baggy. Last I checked all you need is a board, bindings and some boots. Winter clothes are supposed to be warm and waterproof. Going on and on with this never ending debate on pant style belongs in a fashion class, not on the hill. Spoiled white kid shit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I could understand girls discussing baggy vs tight but come on guys!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

desklamp said:


> I could understand girls discussing baggy vs tight but come on guys!


Ditto!! /10


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I hate the word steeze in general.

Steeze/steezy should be banned from the English language.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

i was hoping the stupidity and idiocy of my first paragraph would show how lame the argument of baggy vs tight is. 

like i said now matter what you wear you are a snowboarderr


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Pierd! you go Rutgers? What campus?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

*I just dont give a......*

Im sooo new to riding that I am still obviously out of place, especially in the park lol. I mean I do alright and can do some "basic" shit but recently I bought some new outerwear and when I was choosing I thought to myself......Should I fit in? Their gear does look kinda cool....

Then I thought, Naw. I wear skinny/regular jeans day to day, I'm gonna rock that style riding too. I felt better after it and around here, in Indiana, the slimmer outerwear is not really being rocked......

Oh, and I don't show a mooseknuckle, they haven't dropped on the hill yet.....in MX, well that's a different story lol

Be yourself, worrying what people think is so shitty and it doesn't matter whatsoever.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I like some room, so if I'm in-between sizes, I'll round up. Not into the really baggy stuff. Leave that to the wanksters. I don't mind them wearing it, since it keeps me entertained throughout the day. The super skinny stuff is even funnier. Fortunately you don't see too much of that...yet.Can't wait 'til I see someone eat it and split the seat of their pants.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> Anyone can wear they own style. We cant really judge other people by what they wear right?
> 
> My jacket is pretty regular, But it does look cool with all my gear.
> I wear semi baggy because thats what im confortable in. I dont like tight snow pants.


Amen to that....

I wear a full Head suit with a boarding jacket overtop... I don't really care what I look like. I can ride and thats all that matters to me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I've got Burton pants and some Special Blend C4 Strikes that are semi baggy, and I've also got a pair of Special Blend DB pants that a super tight. I change up what I wear each time I go out. Some days I'll wear all tight stuff, the next baggy, but never rediculously baggy.


----------

